# Pennsylvania: 3 Neighbors Dead Over a Snow Shoveling Dispute



## PatDM'T (Feb 4, 2021)

I hope this has not already been posted.









						3 Pennsylvania neighbors dead after fight over snow shoveling, authorities say
					

A fight that erupted over snow shoveling allegedly led to a Pennsylvania man shooting two of his neighbors to death before he died by suicide, authorities said.




					abcnews.go.com
				






Spoiler: Video too graphic to post so cliff notes



So video does
not show beginning
of the argument
but your hear
hear name calling
between a couple
and their across
the road who
neighbor.
Both men were
close to each other
when the video starts
hubby having crossed
the road to cuss at neighbor.

So while the husband and
wife are yelling insults at
neighbor who is also
yelling his own back.
the neighbor dude
runs home,
insults between
them continue.
Hubby keeps
walking toward
neighbor's home
getting halfway
across the street
calling him a p and
an effin q, flipping
him the bird, then
walking halfway
back toward his home
while the wife
kinda throws in
a few insults of
her own from their
driveway across
the street.
Somehow dude being
a recluse or loner
seemed to bother them
as they referenced
that.
At one point hubs
tells wife the dude
has a hunting license
not sure what she
said to prompt that.

Dude comes out
with a handgun.
Now this is where
ypipo show you
they ain't us.

Instead of running
for cover, wife joins
hubby in the middle
of the road closer
to the armed neighbor
turning up her taunting. 
and daring him to "go ahead".
Did I mention she pulled
out her phone to make a video?
Dude fires several times
without really aiming,
probably to scare them???
They continue to taunt
and egg him on,
wife daring him still.
He shoots the
man in the leg.
He cries out as
hobbles away yelling
to no one in particular
to call the police.

Wife is now next
to gun dude.
She did not run
but continued
her taunting.
He shoots her
point blank a
few times.
She falls but is
not dead.
(Rubber bullets?)
Her hubby is no
longer in the frame
as he ran toward
their home but
out of camera's view.

Dude retreats and returns
with a bigger gun.
Wife cusses at him
as he stands over her.
He pumps bullets into her
saying "You should've kept
your mouth shut"
killing her.
He then walks over
to the hubby out of
cam view and
does the same saying
"Who is the p (for cat) now?"
or something to that effect.

I thought to myself
the shooter is not OK
So was not surprised
to read he took his own life.

My thoughts:

White privilege is
something else!
How do you not run
from a gun
pointed at you?
And how do you
still not run when
the gun is fired?
Why wait until you
get hit to finally *get it*
that the gun toting dude
might be crazy or
is not playing witchu?

The world has so
much anger these days.
What was so bad that
they had to go
on like that?
About snow shoveling?
C'mon man!
Don't sweat
the small stuff"
is a lesson we all
need to return to.

And here is another
observation of how
ypipo sure ain't like us:
When someone walks
away from a fight,
that is a cue to
let them be
or run the other way.
The fact that dude not
only shut up, but also ran
was a clue to every
black person that it
was time to get
outta there because
as poop was about
to go down.

Also...I know he got shot
but yboy just left his wife.
No "run baby!" but just
left her big mouth on
the street.

Last but not least
white privilege is a lie.
So this couple thought
they could just continue
frustrating and disrespecting
the neighbor with no
consequences?
I am not saying they
deserved to die, but
seems to me, the
neighbor had reached
the end of his tether
and had little to lose.

You never know what
people are going through
so quit provoking people
for no reason dammit!

The exchange before
the actual shooting
up to the fired shots
that missed
can be seen in
the video
posted here.
How is white privilege
not a drug?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 4, 2021)

This is so sad and at the same time so ridiculous.   Your commentary and description of this incident is excellent.  The husband and wife put themselves out there and it was so unnecessary.  Thanks for sharing the full details of this.   Now I have the full story.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 4, 2021)

Absolutely senseless act of violence and deaths. Over snow? But some of y’all will swear they deserved to die for provoking him. 

Fascinating video though. I watched it a few times. Wife was a G (and crazy). Husband died screaming for help, but she cussed that man out until her spirit left her body.

I wonder what type of bullets the killer used. It seems to have taken a lot of time and effort to kill two people.

I don’t see what this has to do with white privilege though. Is that the explanation for any and everything involving white people?


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 4, 2021)

Shimmie said:


> This is so sad and at the same time so ridiculous.   Your commentary and description of this incident is excellent.  The husband and wife put themselves out there and it was so unnecessary.  Thanks for sharing the full details of this.   Now I have the full story.



I just added
a link to the
PG version of
the incident.
Bad words are 
bleeped out
The video cuts
before anyone 
is shot but you
do hear the gunshots
that missed them
as dude walked 
toward them. 

Why in the world
would anyone not run?

High on white privilege 
I guess.


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 4, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> Absolutely senseless act of violence and deaths. Over snow? But some of y’all will swear they deserved it for provoking him.
> 
> Fascinating video though. I watched it a few times. Wife was a G (and crazy). Husband died screaming for help, but she cussed that man out until her spirit left her body.
> 
> ...


I will tell you
what it has to
do with white
privilege.

They are the
only people I
see challenging
an armed person
or inviting a fight
when most would
run.

Be it a cop or
some layperson
with a gun.

The "military hero"
who got shot
at the Capitol
jumped at the
glass right after
someone yelled
that there
was a gun.
Hello?!!!

Then there is
that heckler at
the store who
got his ass handed
to him with a can
of twisted tea after
he asked for it.

Then all the
Karens who
kept 2020 newsy
with their antics
that often led
to them regretting it.

Need I go on?

As for the death
being senseless,
that it most
certainly was.
But I cannot help
but wonder if
the couple might
not still be alive if
they had run when
he was missing
the shots.

Either he did not
want to shoot
initially, but only
to scare them,
or his aim
is horrible.
Still, I cannot
for the life of me
understand why
fear never kicked in.

I attribute this behavior
to white privilege
because it is the
same sort of arrogance
that makes white people
film themselves
committing a crime
then look surprised
when the law comes
for them.


----------



## Peppermynt (Feb 4, 2021)

Ok. I watched the uncut uncensored video. What in the entire ???  

First off how were they shoveling snow anywhere near his driveway? They were across the street and not next door neighbors. 

Second, why would you keep antagonizing someone who came out the house yelling at you with a gun? I mean seriously! And I’m sure I saw her hold up her cellphone defiantly recording him telling him to go ahead or some such nonsense? 

Is it just a sign of the times - Trump fallout - that whypipo have lost their minds? Or have they always been this unhinged?


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 4, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> Ok. I watched the uncut uncensored video. What in the entire ???
> 
> *First off how were they shoveling snow anywhere near his driveway? They were across the street and not next door neighbors.*
> 
> ...


According to the DA 
and Police Chief, 
they were shoveling
snow across the road 
and onto his property.

If this had been
an ongoing feud,
I wonder what really
was behind the animosity.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 5, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> I just added
> a link to the
> PG version of
> the incident.
> ...


It's all such a tragedy that could have been avoided.  I thank you again for sharing the story's details; at least I know that these deaths could  / should have been avoided.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Feb 5, 2021)

White on white crime.  A shame.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks like the unedited video is no longer on the web


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 5, 2021)

Curiosity got the  best of me and I watched this. 
omg. 
their reactions to him having a gun were unreal. 
RUN. 
i wondered what happened to the gunman. 
those neighbors were brave for coming outside. NO ma’am.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Feb 5, 2021)

Brwnbeauti said:


> Curiosity got the  best of me and I watched this.
> omg.
> their reactions to him having a gun were unreal.
> RUN.
> ...


 he committed suicide.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Feb 5, 2021)

Brwnbeauti said:


> Curiosity got the  best of me and I watched this.
> omg.
> their reactions to him having a gun were unreal.
> RUN.
> ...


He probably has done it before but never shot.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 5, 2021)

@PatDM'T random comment: Your posts are always formatted differently on my screen than everyone else’s. Do you do something special for them to look that way? I’ve always wondered lol


----------



## awhyley (Feb 5, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> @PatDM'T random comment: *Your posts are always formatted differently on my screen* than everyone else’s. Do you do something special for them to look that way? I’ve always wondered lol



They're showing left flush right?  Only 3/4 words at a time.  I too am curious.


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 6, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> @PatDM'T random comment: Your posts are always formatted differently on my screen than everyone else’s. Do you do something special for them to look that way? I’ve always wondered lol





awhyley said:


> They're showing left flush right?  Only 3/4 words at a time.  I too am curious.



@Leeda.the.Paladin 
@awhyley
Nah
It's just my
signature style.


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 6, 2021)

Jmartjrmd said:


> He probably has done it before but never shot.


Shooter was a 
Navy veteran
so who knows
what demons he 
was dealing with. 

Another reason
not to poke at folks
because you don't
know what is 
going on with them.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 6, 2021)

I saw the censored video and once the gun came out he won the argument, I would have retreated. Neighbors can drive you crazy I get it, I had to answer my door with a bat. It’s not right but I totally get the frustration and anger.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m sorry but I’m a bad person.  Since Thursday when I saw the uncensored video, I have been laughing at the actions of all three and if you read the comments to any published account their are some real gems....like “bullies deserve bullets” and “never bring a snow shovel to a gun fight”, “ Famous last words , I will make your life here a living hell. You Puzey, Puzey, Puzey”. And of course this one.....”So you say I’m a Puzey, huh?”  another post called it a Triple Suicide.

Most of the comments zeroed in on Karen, that’s what the wife is being called.  You know the one that “should have kept her damn mouth shut.”


----------



## Transformer (Feb 6, 2021)

@PatDM'T @frizzy 

Also, nobody is going to comment on the neighbors “hauling ass”  when they saw the gunman returning.  Nobody wanted to play hero.


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 6, 2021)

Transformer said:


> @PatDM'T @frizzy
> 
> Also, nobody is going to comment on the neighbors “hauling ass”  when they saw the gunman returning.  Nobody wanted to play hero.


See...
that is what
you are s'posed
to do when you
see a gun. 

IIRC some woman
yelled at her relative
to bring his butt 
back home STAT.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 6, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> See...
> that is what
> you are s'posed
> to do when you
> ...



Yeah, but I was expecting for the WHITE MOVIE HERO to approach the ”queer” and make him put down the gun.  Then the news would have been all about their bravery and a GoFUNDMe would have been established.  What a lost opportunity for that neighbor.  I expected  the gunman to say “is this queer enough for you?”

What I also thought was hilarious was the husband trying to make it back to the house while the wife was still standing her ground with her phone in the middle of the street.  Someone said he was doing all that “caterwauling“ while the wife was still antagonizing the gunman.

Not that it is in my vocabulary but there are two words you should not use in 2021:  queer, puzey.  I also suggest hiring a firm to shovel your snow.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 7, 2021)

I don’t think they deserved to  die but they were being terrible neighbors.

I read that the couple left behind a 15 year old son With autism. When you have people depending on you, you have to think even more carefully about your words and actions.

And a great reminder that you don’t know what people are going through and how close fhey are to the edge.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 7, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I don’t think they deserved to  die but they were being terrible neighbors.
> 
> I read that the couple left behind a 15 year old son With autism. When you have people depending on you, you have to think even more carefully about your words and actions.
> 
> And a great reminder that you don’t know what people are going through and how close fhey are to the edge.



There is a “neighbor’s” interview that stated that the relationship escalated negatively after the snowstorm three weeks ago.  There is no way another neighbor is so at ease calling somebody unflattering names and then stands there while not only do they see a gun, but don’t flinch after 3-4 rounds are fired.

Unlike me, the gunman apparently had no problem finding ammunition.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 7, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> *I don’t think they deserved to  die* but they were being terrible neighbors.
> 
> I read that the couple left behind a 15 year old son With autism. When you have people depending on you, you have to think even more carefully about your words and actions.
> 
> And a great reminder that you don’t know what people are going through and how close fhey are to the edge.



The weird part is that they were totally ok with dying. They had multiple opportunities to retreat even after initially being shot at. They weren't worried about their doggone son then.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 7, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> Absolutely senseless act of violence and deaths. Over snow? But some of y’all will swear they deserved to die for provoking him.
> 
> Fascinating video though. I watched it a few times. Wife was a G (and crazy). Husband died screaming for help, but she cussed that man out until her spirit left her body.
> 
> ...



White privilege is an inflated sense of supremacy. It truly is bizarre. Let me give you an example:

I used to work for a wild cat conservancy. _Wild_ cats. Tigers, Cheetahs, whatevs. Let me tell you how customers, the white ones, would ask if they were allowed to pet the cats. We would tell them no...and they would get mad. I don't have to explain to _you_  here on this forum why you can't pet the lions right? Exactly.

This exchange was a regular thing.

It's exhausting to witness or even explain. There's tons of books on this cus it's _deep_.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 7, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> White privilege is an inflated sense of supremacy. It truly is bizarre. Let me give you an example:
> 
> *I used to work for a wild cat conservancy. Wild cats. Tigers, Cheetahs, whatevs*. Let me tell you how customers, the white ones, would ask if they were allowed to pet the cats. We would tell them no...and they would get mad. I don't have to explain to _you_  here on this forum why you can't pet the lions right? Exactly.
> 
> ...


Carol baskins, is that you?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 7, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> The weird part is that they were totally ok with dying. They had multiple opportunities to retreat even after initially being shot at. They weren't worried about their doggone son then.


I really dont know what was going through their minds. I have to wonder if they weren’t a little off as well.


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 7, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I really dont know what was going through their minds. I have to wonder if they weren’t a little off as well.


I have wondered
too about that...
Like were they high?

Fear is a natural
response to a scary
stimulus and it triggers
a flight or fight response.
They did neither.

Is there a drug
that makes you
think you are
invincible?

Pity we will
never know why
they did not run.

I wonder if that
very scenario
happened before
and they called
his bluff.

So figured it
was the same ole,
same ole.

But Mr Goys
sure had a
superiority complex.
First he cusses
someone out,
then orders him
to put the gun down
like someone died
and made him
commander in chief.

Only time that
request makes sense
is when trying to
talk down someone
you care about or you
know cares about you
and then it is usually
said politely.
("Honey pls put
the gun down")

Or if not in such
company then
you make the 
demand while 
pointing your 
own gun like
a cop or
a gangster would
(SN: just finished
watching "The Sons
of Anarchy" and 
 'd it: When five
guns are pointed
at your one,
then being told
to put the gun
down makes sense.)

What Mr
Neighbor did
while Navy vet 
approached with 
a pointed gun was
stranger than fiction.


----------



## Kanky (Feb 10, 2021)

at the neighbor asking if she was ok and needed help after she was shot the first time. What kind of question is that to ask someone who is bullet riddled and bleeding in the street?  

Everyone in that video seemed crazy to me.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 10, 2021)

I saw the unedited video and all I could think is that some people put more weight in having the last word than they do in taking their last breath.   I was never the kind of kid who got into trouble but I understood the concept pretty well that if  you arguing with somebody and they pull a gun on you, the conversation is over.  You supposed to do two of two things 1. shut up  and 2. run. 

If it was 5 years ago, I would have agreed that talking smack to or even attacking somebody who pulls a gun on you was strictly white foolishness but my eyes have been opened that black people who I really feel should know better don't know better. 

This dude yelling "she shot me" like she didn't just ask him if he wanted to die on facebook live.

I can almost give her the benefit of the doubt that she didn't see the gun but you supposed to watch what's in the other persons hands if you call yourself go fight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 12, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I don’t think they deserved to  die but they were being terrible neighbors.
> 
> I read that the couple left behind a 15 year old son With autism. When you have people depending on you, you have to think even more carefully about your words and actions.
> 
> And a great reminder that you don’t know what people are going through and how close fhey are to the edge.


Thats the only thing that stops me from handling folks.

I got a hair trigger temper and I'm licensed to shoot..........umm maim.. ...you know what I mean.

Lord knows how many people my son has saved in his lifetime.  Although I was pregnant with him and damn near killed everyone on the road one day.


Pray for me.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 12, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I saw the unedited video and all I could think is that some people put more weight in having the last word than they do in taking their last breath.   I was never the kind of kid who got into trouble but I understood the concept pretty well that if  you arguing with somebody and they pull a gun on you, the conversation is over.  You supposed to do two of two things 1. shut up  and 2. run.
> 
> If it was 5 years ago, I would have agreed that talking smack to or even attacking somebody who pulls a gun on you was strictly white foolishness but my eyes have been opened that black people who I really feel should know better don't know better.
> 
> ...



I’ve seen similar happen right before my eyes involving black people. White folks aren’t the only ones who “play chicken” when they should be retreating.

And privilege isn’t the only ailment the Whites suffer from, so that’s not the cause every time they do something untoward, imo.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 12, 2021)

Kanky said:


> at the neighbor asking if she was ok and needed help after she was shot the first time. What kind of question is that to ask someone who is bullet riddled and bleeding in the street?
> 
> Everyone in that video seemed crazy to me.


I guess folks thought that if she could still cuss the gunman she was fine.


----------

